# New to Georgia. Not Cyberscouting!!!!!



## Jbama90 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello everyone. I just moved up to Georgia and this will be my first year hunting Georgia. I don't have any duck hunting buddies up here so if someone needs a buddy or doesn't mind, I'd love to tag along. I have my own gear and decoys and I can pay for gas or split all cost or however you do it. I'm not a skybuster and I'm not a beginner and no I will not steal your spots, i am more than capable of finding my own, I just want to hunt with good people who share the same passion.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 16, 2017)

Welcome. G L


----------



## bcspinks89 (Aug 19, 2017)

What part of ga you in?


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 20, 2017)

BCSPINKS89...Get to work!!!


----------



## bcspinks89 (Aug 20, 2017)

Barebowyer. I am at work thank you. The fact that I'm on the couch watching UFC is irrelevant.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 20, 2017)

Our tax dollars hard at work!!!!! hmm.....


----------



## bcspinks89 (Aug 20, 2017)

That's right


----------



## Jbama90 (Aug 30, 2017)

Brandon, this is James lol


----------



## CaptPaul (Aug 30, 2017)

In the same situation as you. if you ever make it to middle GA give me a shout.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm in Statesboro but i hunt all over the place, juliette, sinclair, seminole, blackshear, the coast, etc. I'm open to anyone that wants to go plus i have a spare bedroom.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Sep 26, 2017)

Moved back to Georgia, spent two years in Texas. Always looking for people to hunt with. Have a place on Sinclair but the hunting is nothing to her excited about. Teal season is opening up out there and I'm dying inside. I work for myself and occasionally have time to hunt during the week.


----------

